# Bosch Colt to make dovetail



## kokwei (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Expert, 

__www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVSK-1-Horsepower-Variable-Router/dp/B000ANQHTA

I am thinking of buying that to make dovetail, 
is that powerful enough to make dovetail? Does anyone have experience on this ?

Thank you


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

The Colt only takes 1/4" shank bits and you can certainly use a 1/4" shank dovetail bit in it. I would think it should work fine with a good dovetail bit provided your material is not too thick, but a larger router would probably be wise if you plan to do a lot of dovetailing work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Wong

Just my 2 cents 

My Colt will do that job all day long, after all you are just cutting 3/8" deep and 1/2" long the norm..

========



kokwei said:


> Hi Expert,
> 
> __www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVSK-1-Horsepower-Variable-Router/dp/B000ANQHTA
> 
> ...


----------



## kokwei (Apr 6, 2010)

Great, thanks for the advise


----------

